# Το Αττικόν στις φλόγες



## Earion (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Palavra (Feb 13, 2012)

Δεν είναι προβοκάτορες οι άνθρωποι


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2012)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το τελευταίο που θέλουμε αυτή τη στιγμή είναι μια συζήτηση όπου οι μισοί θα λένε ότι οι κουκουλοφόροι ήταν προβοκάτορες και οι άλλοι μισοί θα τους θεωρούν άξιους επαναστάτες, θρασύδειλους επαναστάτες, βρομερούς και άθλιους επαναστάτες ή βρομερούς και άθλιους σκέτους. Ό,τι και να είναι, είναι από τα σπλάχνα μας και από τα σπλάχνα ενός ντόπιου και διεθνούς συστήματος που μας δείχνει πάλι την αποκρουστική του όψη. Όποιο και να είναι το αύριό μας, δεν θέλω να το διαμορφώσουν καταστροφείς που κρύβονται πίσω από κουκούλες ή πίσω από λουστραρισμένες πόρτες. Και δεν θέλω να καβγαδίσω με κανέναν φίλο και συνάδελφο με τον οποίο μόνο χαρά και ομορφιά θα ήθελα και θα έπρεπε να μοιράζομαι.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

Νίκελ, έχεις δίκιο και την έκανες άλλωστε τη συζήτηση μόνος σου και για τις δύο πλευρές: ανάλογα με την πολιτική τοποθέτηση του καθενός και τα μετεμφυλιακά κόμπλεξ που κουβαλάει (ακόμα, κι ας μην γνώρισαν τον εμφύλιο ούτε οι γονείς του), θα υποστηρίζει τη μια ή την άλλη άποψη. Κι όσο θα προσπαθούμε να αποφασίσουμε αν οι καταστροφές είναι ή δεν είναι το ένα ή το άλλο, θα έχουν προστεθεί κι άλλες καταστραμμένες επιχειρήσεις, κι άλλα διατηρητέα κτίρια, κι άλλα _έξοδα_ στα χρέη μας, κι άλλοι άνεργοι κλπκλπ. 

Για μια πιο ελαφριά νότα κι επειδή ξέρω ότι όλοι καίγονται να πουν τη γνώμη τους, προτείνω καλύτερα ψηφοφορία με ερώτηση:
Οι χτεσινές καταστροφές ήταν:
α. τυχαίες και αναπόφευκτες 
β. από παρακρατικές οργανώσεις που θέλουν να τρομοκρατήσουν τους διαδηλωτές, 
γ. από αντιεξουσιαστικές οργανώσεις που θέλουν να τρομοκρατήσουν τους πολιτικούς 
δ. ξένος δάκτυλος με σκοπό την αποσταθεροποίηση της Ελλάδας 
ε. ξένος δάκτυλος με σκοπό να δώσει μια γεύση στον Μόντι ή στον Ραχόι για το τι θα γίνει στη Ρώμη ή τη Μαδρίτη 
στ. εξωγήινοι
ζ. η συντέλεια που πρόβλεψαν οι Μάγια
η. όλα τα πιο πάνω μαζί
θ. δεν ξέρω/ δεν απαντώ


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2012)

Ψηφίζω _ι. ο δάκτυλος του Θεού_


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ψηφίζω _ι. ο δάκτυλος του Θεού_


Πω πω, εσένα 1001 επιλογές να σου έχουμε, τη χιλιοστή δεύτερη θα διαλέξεις.


----------



## rogne (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=12333&subid=2&pubid=112818468

«Οι αίθουσες των κινηματογράφων «Αττικόν» και «Απόλλων» δεν κάηκαν και μόνο η είσοδος έχει υποστεί ζημιές», δηλώνει στο ΑΜΠΕ εκ μέρους του «Αττικόν», η Γιούλη Τσακαλάκη, υπεύθυνη του κινηματογράφου, επιθυμώντας, όπως εξηγεί, να μη δοθεί συνέχεια στο «δυσάρεστο γεγονός» της πυρκαγιάς του ιστορικού κινηματογράφου, στην οδό Σταδίου.

Μόνο εξωτερικές ζημιές έχει υποστεί και ο κινηματογράφος «ΑΣΤΥ», επί της πλατείας Κοραή, σύμφωνα με τους ιδιοκτήτες του, Γιώργο και Δημήτρη Στεριάκη, που όπως δήλωσαν στο ΑΜΠΕ, κατάφεραν τελευταία στιγμή να αποτρέψουν τους άγνωστους εμπρηστές.

ΥΓ. @SBE: α΄ και γ΄ (αλλά χωρίς τις "οργανώσεις").


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 13, 2012)

Τι, δεν φταίει ο Σύριζα δηλαδή;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 13, 2012)

Παίζει κάποιο ρόλο που δεν κάηκαν ολοσχερώς οι κινηματογράφοι;


----------



## panadeli (Feb 13, 2012)

Δεν με πειράζει που ο μισθός μου έχει μειωθεί κατά 40% περίπου. Ειλικρινά. Ίσα ίσα, θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τυχερό που έχω δουλειά, γιατί ξέρω καλά ότι πολλοί άλλοι βρίσκονται σε πολύ χειρότερη μοίρα από μένα. Δεν πετάω τη σκούφια μου, αλλά θα τα βγάλω πέρα με λιγότερα. Θα περιορίσω το σεξ, τα ντραγκς και το ροκ εντ ρολ. Θα κόψω και το χαβιάρι, θα τρώω ρεβύθια.

Δεν με πειράζει που ο γιος μου θα μεγαλώσει σε μια πιο φτωχή χώρα από εκείνη που μεγάλωσα εγώ. Ίσως στερηθεί κάποια πράγματα που θα προτιμούσα να μην στερηθεί, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Οι δυσκολίες χτίζουν χαρακτήρα.

Αλλά αυτό το χθεσινό με πείραξε πολύ. Μια χούφτα ωραία κτίρια έχει η Αθήνα, και ένα ένα τα βλέπουμε να καίγονται. Βλέπουμε να καίγεται ό,τι ωραίο έχει απομείνει σε μια πόλη που μέρα με τη μέρα ασχημαίνει όλο και περισσότερο. Και με πειράζει πολύ κι αυτό: 
Ερωτηθείς αν ο Υπουργός Προστασίας του Πολίτη, Χρήστος Παπουτσής, οφείλει να παραιτηθεί, ο εκπρόσωπος Τύπου του ΠΑΣΟΚ, Πάνος Μπεγλίτης, απάντησε "όχι βέβαια". 
_Όχι βέβαια!_
Όχι απλά όχι, αλλά _"Όχι βέβαια!"_.
Τον "αδιάβαστο" Χρυσοχοΐδη τον σούταραν χωρίς πολλά πολλά, επειδή σε μια αποστροφή του λόγου του παραδέχθηκε ότι δεν είχε διαβάσει προσεκτικά το μνημόνιο (κάτι που αναμφίβολα ισχύει για το σύνολο σχεδόν των βουλευτών του ΠΑΣΟΚ, εξαιρουμένου ίσως του τότε Υπουργού Οικονομικών, Γιώργου Παπακωνσταντίνου, αλλά όχι απαραίτητα και του Προέδρου του Κινήματος). Ο "διαβασμένος" όμως Παπουτσής δεν οφείλει λέει να παραιτηθεί, κι ας κάηκαν 40 κτίρια χθες. Κι ας είχε βουήξει ο τόπος ότι η Νομική θα χρησιμοποιούνταν ως εφαλτήριο για να καεί η Αθήνα. Κι ας του είχε στείλει ο πρύτανης του ΕΚΠΑ, Θεοδόσιος Πελεγρίνης, τρεις (!) επιστολές σχετικά με την κατάληψη της Νομικής. Κι αν του την πέσουν τίποτε δημοσιογράφοι στα κανάλια ή καμιά Μπακογιάννη στη Βουλή, φαντάζομαι ότι θα πετάξει ξανά κανένα από εκείνα τα ωραία του τύπου «Προτιμώ ένα σπασμένο μάρμαρο από ένα σπασμένο κεφάλι, είτε παιδιού 13 χρόνων, είτε αστυνομικού». Με αυτό το σκεπτικό ας γκρεμίσουμε και τον Παρθενώνα. Κι αυτός από μάρμαρα είναι φτιαγμένος.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 13, 2012)

Από τον 9,84:
_Ο κ. Στεργιάκης, μιλώντας στον ΑΘΗΝΑ 9.84 και τη Βάνα Λυκομήτρου, αποκάλυψε ότι τον πλησίασαν κουκουλοφόροι, και του ζήτησαν χρήματα, για να μην καταστρέψουν το χώρο. «Δεν είχαμε βοήθεια, ούτε από την αστυνομία, ούτε από κανέναν. Κατέβηκαν οι γνωστοί κουκουλοφόροι, μας ζήτησαν και λεφτά για να μη κάψουν το μαγαζί μας. Και η αστυνομία δεν υπήρχε πουθενά!», τόνισε χαρακτηριστικά. 

ΕΡΩΤΗΣH: Δηλαδή, τι σας είπαν; Ή μας πληρώνετε ή σας το καίμε;
ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ: Βέβαια!

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ: Έλληνες;
ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ: Έλληνες, ναι!

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ: Πόσα;
ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ: Δε θέλω να πω. _

Σήμερα το πρωί, τα κτίρια κάπνιζαν ακόμη, ήταν πολύ θλιβερό, ειδικά το Αττικό-Απόλλωνας... Αλλά και το κτίριο Νικολούδη, επί της Πανεπιστημίου, τέρμα Ιπποκράτους, πολύ κρίμα!


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

Elsa said:


> ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ: Πόσα;
> ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ: Δε θέλω να πω.



Γιατί μας κρατάει σε αγωνία;

Πάντως αν αληθεύει αυτό τότε πρόκειται για εγκληματίες που δρουν στην αναμπουμπούλα των διαδηλώσεων. Ξεκίνησαν με λεηλασίες από πρόπερσι κι τώρα το χοντραίνουν το παιχνίδι. Πρόπερσι όμως αντί να πάρουμε στα σοβαρά τις λεηλασίες λέγαμε ότι ήταν ξέσπασμα οργής, ένδειξη φτώχειας και λοιπές φιλολογίες. 

Όσο για τον Παπουτσή, στην Ελλάδα δεν παραιτείται ποτέ κανένας, μόνο για εντυπωσιασμό, αυτό μάλλον πρέπει να το πάρουμε απόφαση. Έχουμε λοιπόν διαδήλωση, που εξελίχτηκε σε επεισόδια, που εξελίχτηκαν σε εκτεταμένο εμπρησμό της περιοχής αλλά κανένας επίσημος δεν αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη για τον τρόπο που χειρίστηκε η αστυνομία το θέμα. 

Όσο για το πως το χειρίστηκε η αστυνομία, είδα ένα κλιπάκι που ήταν κάπου στη Μητροπόλεως, όπου ένας τύπος είχε καθίσει δίπλα σε κάτι κάδους με σκουπίδια και πέταγε τις σακούλες στη μέση του δρόμου σημαδεύοντας όσους αστυνομικούς με μηχανάκια πέρναγαν. Ένα μηχανάκι σταμάτησε και ο αστυνομικός του φώναζε (από απόσταση μην του έρθει καμιά σακούλα) "δε ντρέπεσαι, ρε;". Όχι, γιατί να ντραπεί; Άμα ντρεπόταν δεν θα φερόταν έτσι. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν περιμένω από την αστυνομία να κοιτάξει να φιλοτιμήσει τον δράστη, να τον συλλάβει περιμένω πριν σκοτώσει κανέναν άνθρωπο και μετά ας κουβεντιάσουν όσο θέλουν για ντροπές, όταν ο κύριος αυτός θα είναι στης φυλακής τα σίδερα. Αριθμητικά ήταν περισσότεροι οι αστυνομικοί. Λίγο πιο κάτω στο ίδιο βίντεο ο κύριος με τις σακούλες πετάει τραπέζια και καρέκλες από μια υπαίθρια καφετέρια.


----------



## rogne (Feb 13, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Παίζει κάποιο ρόλο που δεν κάηκαν ολοσχερώς οι κινηματογράφοι;



Φυσικά. Το ίδιο θα 'ταν δηλαδή να καίγονταν ολοσχερώς;


----------



## rogne (Feb 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Γιατί μας κρατάει σε αγωνία;



Μάρτυρες του περιστατικού είδαν (ή άκουσαν, δεν καλοκατάλαβα) κάτι σε 60 ευρώ...


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

rogne said:


> Μάρτυρες του περιστατικού είδαν (ή άκουσαν, δεν καλοκατάλαβα) κάτι σε 60 ευρώ...



Φτηνιάρηδες, ή απλώς κοίταζαν να βγάλουν τα έξοδα των υλικών τους και θα το έκαιγαν το μαγαζί ούτως ή άλλως.


----------



## rogne (Feb 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Φτηνιάρηδες, ή απλώς κόιταζαν να βγάλουν τα έξοδα των υλικών τους και θα το έκαιγαν το μαγαζί ούτως ή άλλως.



Οι ίδιοι μάρτυρες κάνουν λόγο για "χουλιγκανάκια", ούτε καν ενήλικες...


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

rogne said:


> Οι ίδιοι μάρτυρες κάνουν λόγο για "χουλιγκανάκια", ούτε καν ενήλικες...



Τα παιδιά που τα χειροκροτάμε όταν πετάνε τα σιντί προς τη Βουλή ή που τα ενθαρρύνουμε να κάνουν καταλήψεις...


----------



## rogne (Feb 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τα παιδιά που τα χειροκροτάμε όταν πετάνε τα σιντί προς τη Βουλή ή που τα ενθαρρύνουμε να κάνουν καταλήψεις...



 SBE, νομίζω ότι έχεις πρόχειρο ένα ηθικό δίδαγμα για κάθε εκδοχή!


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2012)

:inno: Φυσικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 18, 2012)

Από τα tweets του Φόρεστ Γκαμπ - Νίκου Ζαχαριάδη στην Athens Voice:

*Είναι προφανές* πως όσοι αναίσθητοι «λυπούνται για τα σινεμά που κάηκαν, εκ των πραγμάτων αδιαφορούν για τους ανθρώπους που θα ζούνε με μισθό πείνας». Διότι κάνουν πως δεν γνωρίζουν τη μεγάλη μεταφυσική εξίσωση του απανθρακωμένου κτιρίου...
​●...σύμφωνα με την οποία κάθε φορά που καίγεται ένα παλιό νεοκλασικό, αυξάνεται αυτομάτως 100 ευρώ ο βασικός μισθός! 
● Εξάλλου, χωρίς κτίρια από την εποχή του Όθωνα, η Αθήνα θα γίνει λιγότερο ελκυστική για τον κατακτητή, ο οποίος θα αγόραζε σε άλλη περίπτωση το Αττικόν «κοψοχρονιά».
● Άσε που με τη φωτιά βοηθάς τόσους άστεγους να ζεσταθούν…
● Γι’ αυτό και το να λυπάσαι για το καμένο σινεμά δείχνει ελιτισμό και σε καθιστά ύποπτο για «φιλομνημονιακά» αισθήματα…
●…αφού είναι σα να σου σπάει κάποιος το αυτοκίνητο κι εσύ να διαμαρτύρεσαι, αντί να βγάλεις το σκασμό γιατί υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πεινάνε.​


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2012)

Επειδή μια εικόνα κτλ, κτλ:


----------



## Earion (Feb 23, 2012)

Έκαψες μόλις τη βιβλιοθήκη;
– Ναι. Της έβαλα μπουρλότο.
– Μα είναι έγκλημα πρωτοφανές!
Έγκλημα κατά του ίδιου σου του εαυτού άθλιε!
Σκότωσες την ηλιαχτίδα της ψυχής σου!
Έσβησες τον πυρσό που σου έδειχνε το δρόμο!
Αυτό που σαν τρελός και λυσσασμένος τόλμησες να κάψεις,
Είναι περιουσία, θησαυρός, προίκα, κληρονομιά σου
Τα βιβλία, εχθροί του άρχοντα, είναι το πλεονέκτημά σου
Τα βιβλία που πάντα πήραν το μέρος σου και σε υπεράσπισαν.
Η βιβλιοθήκη είναι μια εκδήλωση πίστης
Των γενεών που μέσα από το σκοτάδι
Μαρτυρούν πως το ξημέρωμα δεν θ’ αργήσει.
Αν είναι δυνατόν! Μέσα στης αλήθειας το αξιοσέβαστο απόθεμα,
Στ’ αριστουργήματα που βρίθουν από κεραυνούς και καθαρότητα,
Σ’ αυτό το αιώνιο αρχείο που διαφυλάττει το χρόνο,
Στις περασμένες εποχές, στους αρχαίους, στην ιστορία
Στο παρελθόν που συλλαβίζει το μέλλον,
Σ’ αυτό που άρχισε κάποτε για να μην τελειώσει ποτέ,
Μέσα στους ποιητές! Αν είναι δυνατόν, μέσα σ’ αυτή την άβυσσο των γραφών
Σ’ αυτή τη θεία συλλογή από φοβερά έργα του Αισχύλου,
του Ομήρου, του Ιώβ που όρθιοι ατενίζουν τον ορίζοντα,
Στα έργα του Μολιέρου, του Βολταίρου και του Καντ, μέσα στη λογική,
Πετάς άθλιε έναν αναμμένο δαυλό!
Όλο το ανθρώπινο πνεύμα το κάνεις καπνό!
Λησμόνησες λοιπόν τον ελευθερωτή σου,
Το βιβλίο; Που στέκεται πάνω στο βάθρο,
Που λάμπει, που φεγγοβολά και φωτίζει
Για να καταστρέψει το ικρίωμα, τον πόλεμο, την πείνα,
Φωνάζει, ποτέ πια σκλάβοι, ποτέ πια δουλοπάροικοι.
Άνοιξε ένα βιβλίο. Τον Πλάτωνα, τον Μίλτωνα, τον Μπεκαριά*.
Διάβασε τους προφήτες, τον Δάντη, τον Σαίξπηρ, τον Κορνέιγ
Για να νοιώσεις μέσα σου να ξυπνά η δυνατή τους ψυχή,
Να θαμπωθείς και να νοιώσεις όμοιος μ’ όλους αυτούς,
Να γίνεις διαβάζοντας σοβαρός, σκεπτικός και πράος,
Να νοιώσεις στο πνεύμα σου τους μεγάλους αυτούς ανθρώπους να μεγαλώνουν,
Να σε διδάξουν όπως η αυγή φωτίζει το μοναστήρι
Και καθώς η καρδιά σου θα βυθίζεται όλο και πιο μπροστά
Η ζεστή τους ακτίνα θα σε ηρεμεί και θα σου δίνει ζωή,
Η ψυχή σου θα είναι έτοιμη να τους απαντήσει
Θα καταλάβεις την αγαθότητα, την καλοσύνη, θα νοιώσεις να λιώνουν
Σαν το χιόνι στην φωτιά, ο εγωισμός, η οργή,
Το κακό, οι προκαταλήψεις, οι βασιλιάδες, οι αυτοκράτορες!
Γιατί πρώτα αποκτά ο άνθρωπος σοφία.
Και μετά ελευθερία. Κι όλο αυτό το φως,
Είναι δικό σου, γι’ αυτό κατάλαβε πως από μόνος σου το σβήνεις!
Αυτά που ονειρεύεσαι θα τα βρεις στα βιβλία.
Τα βιβλία που μπαίνοντας στη σκέψη σου λύνουν
Τα δεσμά που κρατούν το λάθος με την αλήθεια ανακατωμένα,
Γιατί κάθε συνείδηση είναι κι ένας γόρδιος δεσμός.
Είναι ο φύλακας, ο οδηγός, ο φύλακάς σου.
Θεραπεύει το μίσος σου, αφαιρεί την τρέλα σου.
Να τι χάνεις, δυστυχώς με το λάθος σου!
Το βιβλίο είναι ο δικός σου πλούτος! Είναι η γνώση,
Το δίκιο, η αλήθεια, η αρετή, το καθήκον,
Η πρόοδος, η λογική που διαλύει τα παραμιλητά.
Κι εσύ όλα αυτά τα καταστρέφεις!
– Δεν ξέρω να διαβάζω.​

Ποίημα του Βίκτορα Ουγκώ που γράφτηκε μετά την πυρπόληση της βιβλιοθήκης του Κεραμικού κατά τη διάρκεια της εξέγερσης της Κομούνας του Παρισιού, το 1871. Τίτλος πρωτοτύπου «A qui la faute ?».

* Μπεκαριά (Cesare Beccaria): Ιταλός νομικός, φιλόσοφος και πολιτικός από τους πρώτους που καταδίκασαν τα βασανιστήρια και την ποινή του θανάτου, θεμελιωτής του κλάδου της εγκληματολογίας.

Το πρωτότυπο για τους γαλλομαθείς http://poesie.webnet.fr/lesgrandsclassiques/poemes/victor_hugo/a_qui_la_faute.html 

Μια πρώτη, αισθητική απάντηση σε άρθρο του Νίκου Δήμου, από τον επισκέπτη Takis στον ιστότοπο του Λάιφο. 
Ο αναφερόμενος (με γαλλική προφορά) ως Μπεκαριά στην Ελλάδα είναι γνωστός ως Μπεκαρία.
Παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον τη συζήτηση που άναψε με τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2012)

Είναι ωραία η δημοκρατία του Ίντερνετ. Άλλοι καταθέτουν τον Ουγκό τους και άλλοι τα ούγκου τους.


----------

